# Would Someone Be Willing To Send Me Some Floating Plants?



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I will gladly pay you for packaging and shipping. I'm in Central Texas and can't make it to most meetings. Yes, I am a member of DFWAPC.

I'm looking for a *small* amount of frogbit and Red Rooted Floaters. 

This is for an Elementary School aquarium that I'm helping to set up. It's only a ten gallon, so I don't need much.

Thanks!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I can ship you frogbit. What kind of tank are you setting up?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

where in Central TX? My folks live in Bruceville just off I-35


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I am near Waco (McGregor).

PetsMart offered a discounted aquarium for a classroom setting. The teacher ended up with a kit that included a 10 gallon tank, crappy internal filter, hood, 2 incandescent bulbs, dechlor and fish food. 

That is what I was dealing with when I got involved.

I asked her to get some gravel (which she did). 

I purchased 2 - 15 watt, 6,500K CLF's to replace the incandescent bulbs. I advised her not to get a heater. I seeded the aquarium with some fish poo from my 46 gallon tank, put in a handful of Christmas moss, and floated a little hornwort.

Later, I picked up 5 Bloodfin tetras and put them in.

On Monday or Tuesday, I will tie down the moss to driftwood and hairnet some to rock.

I will instruct the teacher on the use of Flourish and Flourish Excel (which I will provide).

I would also like to try some additional floating plants in there to see how they will do.

That's pretty much it. Want to keep it simple.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you go to hd, you can get micro 6500k 26w bulbs that fits the incandescent hood. It gives perfect amount of light for highlight plants.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you. I will keep that in mind for next time around. I need to go to the hd in Waco and check out what they have for bulbs. The U-shaped cfls are a good fit for now.

I was leery about putting anything more than 2 - 15 watt bulbs in that hood. I haven't dealt with a 10 gallon aquarium since Jr. High School, and didn't know what was recommended. Couldn't find anything that I could read on the hood about max wattage.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You will be under the wattage. They rate them for incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Would love to see some pics.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

pam916 said:


> Would love to see some pics.


Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, digital_gods, for the plants soon to be received.

Okay, I will provide a pic. It ain't that fancy. It it were mine, I'd have a different filter and add a lot more to it. I've kept it very simple.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i got duck weed...i think that's what it is


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you very much, but I'm only interested in those two. Frogbit it being sent. Again, thank you for the offer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Hi walkter, I don't...want to speak for Robert. but just to let you if you haven't got the plants yet, is because robert has been in the hospital. his gaul-blater got removed.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got your package sent today.


----------

